# Thinking of Moving lots of questions



## graemeboro (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello All,

My wife and I have been think of emigrating from the UK for a while. We were considering a few places Canada being one. Here are my questions hope you dont mind.

I am aware I can apply for permanent residencey which would allow me to find work etc and am happy I can pass the skills test. I am an Information Security Professional with 10 years experience. What concerns me however is that the immigration website says it can take 30 months for a decision. Is this an experience other people have had?

I thought of maybe applying for a work permit (temporary) but the criteria is that I need to have a job offer. If I dont have the right to work in Canada will I really get a job, I am assuming (like Australia) that I would be more likley to get work once I have got my residency so the employer isnt having to sponsor me. Have I got this one right?

I have a daughter who is 10 with residencey/work permit would she be entitled to go to school free or would I have to do private schooling?

And finally there is my parents. They are both working but would be really upset if we moved as we are very close. I see they can apply for a parents visa which is good, however can they work under that visa? If not we may sort out regular visits and have them move permanentley when they retire.

Anyway thats all for now loads of questions, so apologies, but your help would be gratefully recieved!

Graeme


----------



## redmaple (Jul 19, 2008)

Once you become a permanent resident, your daughter will be entitled to a free education in the Canadian public school system (all children under 18 are).

Re: parental sponsorship, there's quite a bit of information on this site: sponsoryourparents.ca


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

If you can find a company that is willing to higher you in an occupation on the NOC matrix that you have the right qualifications for you can apply for a work permit as long as the company has a LMO from the gov't. Then once you are in Canada you can apply for fast tracking as a skilled worker. or at least thats what the skilled workers hotline in alberta told me when i spoke to them last week ~ Lanie


----------



## shrestha12 (Jul 31, 2008)

good choice check websites and talk to ur friends,


----------

